# My new jar arrived



## Baydog51 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just love these old cork seal type jars. I know unembossed jars aren't everyones favorite but these types are my favorites. This is my first one in HG size. I have several in quart size  with IP and hinge mold which are fairly common, but I don't see many in HG.
  Does anyone have any guesses on the maker?


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 14, 2011)

Crude tooled lip


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 14, 2011)

IP base


----------



## LC (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful piece of glass .


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 14, 2011)

That really is a beauty. It looks to be in excellent condition. Those half gal are impressive to display.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.-Gary


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Gary,

 That's a beauty, and no foolin. Reminds me of a petal jar without the petals.


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've got a petal and they do look very similiar. I've noticed also about these jars that I've never seen one with content stain. I assume that they were all cork sealed and the contents evaporated or spilled out before enough time passed for content stain due to drying and skrinking corks or leakage. 
  Since these jars are not all that rare, I still have not ever been able to find what glasshouse made them. They all look pretty similiar and suspect one mfg made them all.


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 15, 2011)

hands down a FANTASTIC jar...very nice catch on that one....love that look to it....the pontil is just amazing....very crude...

  That would be a good one to find out about....that goes back a bit to be sure.

   Congrats...enjoy.

    David


----------



## cookie (Oct 15, 2011)

super jar...haven't seen one quite like it.


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 15, 2011)

A very good looking jar! I have seen very few of these with cold mold whittle. Congratulations on finding such a great example.
 George


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 15, 2011)

I had to look at the pictures again. That is one beautiful jar. The crudity is just great.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thought I'd throw up a pic of the HG re-united with her quart size sisters in a group shot. My IP petal jar is to the right of the HG just for comparison. I think I may need an intervention or something.[]


----------

